# What is a high placenta and what does it mean?



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

pretty much as the title says really, I noticed it on my notes and wondered what it actually means as I seem to have less FM than others around the same stage as me.

Any questions I should be asking?

thanks
cheesyb
xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

There's nothing to worry about.  When it's low, it can cause a great deal of problems, but a high one, they have just commented on it so that people know it's not low.

emilycaitlin xx


----------

